# we are going to have a skin grandbaby today



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been keeping my phone next to the bed at night waiting for THE phone callopcorn:
This morning at 6:30 I got THE call, our youngest daughter started labor:aktion033:
My oldest daughter took her to the hospital, she's dilated to a 1:blush: it's gonna be a LOOOOOOOOng day:w00t:
We will be going up to the hospital in a bit, this is her first baby:wub: sooooo it could be a long labor.:blink: we hope it goes fast:innocent: 
We adopted Veronica when she was two, she is from Guatemala so we have no idea how long her birth mother stayed in labor.
please pray for my daughter and my grandson Demetrius, I can't wait to meet him, I feel like I already know him from all the ultra sound pictures:chili: I'll take pictures and post them soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula, how exciting.:chili::chili: Dilated to 1 centimeter - oh boy, you all will have a long day!! I'm praying for Veronica and Demetrius (love that name I guess because I loved Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream so much) that it will be an easy delivery and that both mom and son will be healthy. Will be thinking of you. Send up updates if you can. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How exciting, Paula! Yes, please keep us posted. Love the name, too!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! I love the name, too. I hope that all goes well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Long day for sure. Praying all goes well for your daughter and new grandson. Will keep looking for updates.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well, GrandMa. Can't wait to meet Baby Boy.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How exciting! I know from experience that being the expectant g'ma is ALMOST as hard as being in labor!

Best wishes for a fast, uneventful labor.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I have my fingers crossed! I hope things go smoothly for her and that your little grandson arrives in perfect health and ready to meet his loving grandmother!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I will be thinking about her & her new little boy, hoping they are both kept safe and healthy. I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How exciting Paula!!! :chili: I will be praying for a very safe delivery for your daughter, Vernoica and a healthy new bundle of joy! Love your grandson's new name, too. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting: Soon I hope. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how exciting Paula!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so excited for you and your family. Praying all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn: she is still at a "1":w00t: she is scared to death, she tells the nurse she just can't bear the pain:smcry: it's so hard not being able to help her, the doctor wants her to walk around but Veronica won't:blush: she's so scared.
I don't know if they will send her back home tonight, I hope not, please pray she goes into active labor soon.

We adopted her when she was 2, she fell into a pit of burning garbage and was burned, she lost her toes on her left foot, the burns on her left leg were down to her bone, she has had 18 surgery's. Her right foot was also burned but not as bad as the left, when we picked her up at the airport she went first thing to the hospital, she had ganggreen in her leg. I am wondering if she is having flash backs of the pain. I have never seen her so scared.:smcry: Please pray for peace of mind, and God's strength and protection over her and baby Demetrius.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> opcorn: she is still at a "1":w00t: she is scared to death, she tells the nurse she just can't bear the pain:smcry: it's so hard not being able to help her, the doctor wants her to walk around but Veronica won't:blush: she's so scared.
> I don't know if they will send her back home tonight, I hope not, please pray she goes into active labor soon.
> 
> We adopted her when she was 2, she fell into a pit of burning garbage and was burned, she lost her toes on her left foot, the burns on her left leg were down to her bone, she has had 18 surgery's. Her right foot was also burned but not as bad as the left, when we picked her up at the airport she went first thing to the hospital, she had ganggreen in her leg. I am wondering if she is having flash backs of the pain. I have never seen her so scared.:smcry: Please pray for peace of mind, and God's strength and protection over her and baby Demetrius.


Oh no, Matilda. I was a little afraid that if she was only 1 cm dilated that they might send her home. Maybe she'll relax more there. My gosh, what that poor girl went through at such an early age. You were truly her angels taking care of her and seeing her through such a hard time. Of course you're here with her again. :wub::wub:
When I had my son, I was shaking like crazy I was so nervous. Had never been in a hospital before. :w00t: My water broke when I was home in the morning and you have to deliver within 24 hours after water breaks, so I hung out all day and just tried to chill (I was planting flowers on my terrace). My OBGYN had me meet her at 8pm that night at the hospital and they said I was in active but NOT productive labor -- only 3cm. They induced labor and after the first real pain from that, I asked for an epidural. It helped so much. No more pain, my labor moved along and I delivered about 4 hours later. Can she get an epidural? You kind of have to force them to give you one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue they said they could give her a epidural, but if she went into active labor she couldn't have another one for some time, I hope she starts dilating soon

I think she might have gone to the hospital to soon, she would have been more comfortable at home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue they said they could give her a epidural, but if she went into active labor she couldn't have another one for some time, I hope she starts dilating soon
> 
> I think she might have gone to the hospital to soon, she would have been more comfortable at home


It can sort of be a catch 22. If you wait too long and dilate a lot they won't give it to you. When you do get one, they back it off when you've dilated quite a bit so that you can push. Is she on time, early, late regarding her due date?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't want to write it but I was suprised when you said she was sti there at only 1 cm. My hospital told me if I came in between 1 & 4 they would send me to a movie or to the mall as anxiety around delivery and being in the hospital can stop dilation.

I am so sorry to hear about all she went through as a child - very scary and perhaps that trauma is affecting her now. I will continue to send positive thoughts her way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm sure that she wishes that you were there and I wish you could be with her too,

Sending prayers that she calms down and has an easy labor once she is in labor.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope all goes well. Can't wait to see pics!:chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope your daughter is able to deliver soon, and all of this will be a distant memory. I'm praying that all goes well and you have a healthy grandson soon.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Paula hope all goes well with your daughter and I know you can't wait to meet the little fella...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> It can sort of be a catch 22. If you wait too long and dilate a lot they won't give it to you. When you do get one, they back it off when you've dilated quite a bit so that you can push. Is she on time, early, late regarding her due date?


Her due date was the 19th, I think that's why they are keeping her



Hunter's Mom said:


> I didn't want to write it but I was suprised when you said she was sti there at only 1 cm. My hospital told me if I came in between 1 & 4 they would send me to a movie or to the mall as anxiety around delivery and being in the hospital can stop dilation.
> 
> I know Erin, I think she jumped the gun in going to the hospital so early.
> I am 20 minutes from the hospital just waiting to see if she dilates to a 3, I then will go to her side
> ...


I think you might be right, she wants me there when the pain gets worse. Wish I could take it all away


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw this thread this morning, but didn't have time to actually read it....so here we are maybe 12 hours later.....no baby yet? 

hope everything goes smoothly....I'll check back later.

Take care Grandma.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that labor progresses soon and that everyone is healthy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Veronca had a C section, at 8:30 PM. both of them are doing fine. 
Demetrius weighs 7.5lbs, he is 18inches long. I didn't get pictures but my daughter did, as soon as she sends them I will post one.
He is adorable:wub: God's little miracle. I can't wait to show him off:chili:
Veronica will be in the hospital for a couple days. Thank you for all your prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

HOORAY!!! Great news, Paula! I'm so glad that Mom and Demetrius are doing well. Can't wait for pictures.

Congratulations, Grandma!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That's fantastic news!
Congrats Paula, on the arrival of your Grandson!
And congrats to your daughter as well! :hugging: 
You must be so relieved and over the moon right now!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HOORAY! and congratulations!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulations Paula! can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to the world little boy!!! That's so exciting. I bet you have to be the best grandmother imaginable too. Have fun!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What wonderful news!!!! Can't wait to see photos of the little guy! Congrats to mom and Grandma


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BIG CONGRATULATION on a new little person! Enjoy the beginnings! I am SO happy with you! Take lots of pictures! God is good, all the time!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to all. So happy that every one is doing well. Another one of God's miracles is here. Will keep checking in for pictures of the new little Prince.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! How exciting...can't wait to see pictures of Demetrius!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033:CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's a BOY!!!! :aktion033::chili:


Mommy is gonna be very sore for a while (I still remember the C-Section I had 34 years ago!...OUCH!!)

Oh Paula, aren't you glad you're not in Arizona right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - what wonderful news. God answered our prayers and all is well. I know that you wish you could be there.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations Grandma Paula!! This is fantastic news!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, congrats


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, just checking to see if today had any grand baby news? Praying all is going well! Please post photos!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how exciting !!! sending wishes for a safe and painless delivery !! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations to Veronica and to you Grandma. :chili::chili: So glad Demetrius decided to (or was forced to :HistericalSmiley make an appearance.:wub::wub: Glad everyone's okay. I know a C-section takes longer to recover from but so glad mom and baby are fine. How's she like being a mom? Can't wait to see the pictures. Oh - no squishy face from vaginal delivery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue he's perfect:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations GRANDMA!!!!! So glad little Demetrius arrived and all is fine !!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS PAULA, SORRY I DIDN'T SEE THIS POST SOONER. God bless your beautiful new baby grandson. I can't wait to see the pictures! love you my friend. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Veronca had a C section, at 8:30 PM. both of them are doing fine.
> Demetrius weighs 7.5lbs, he is 18inches long. I didn't get pictures but my daughter did, as soon as she sends them I will post one.
> He is adorable:wub: God's little miracle. I can't wait to show him off:chili:
> Veronica will be in the hospital for a couple days. Thank you for all your prayers


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Can't believe I didn't see this thread before - but I would have been a nervous wreck if I had! lol Can't wait to see pictures!

Linda


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Enjoy every moment paula ..hugs to you and your beautiful family .


----------

